# Heat Press Graphics on Carhartt brand apparel?



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Anybody have any tips or advice as to whether or not I can apply heat press graphics to a new Carhartt brand jacket....? I'm talking about the heavy ones with a heavy canvas type outer layer over insulation. I have a customer asking me to add a logo to their new coat, but I hate to risk damaging a brand new garment if this isn't the best option...... 

If you've done this, what sort of vinyl and settings do you recommend? Thanks folks! We have a lot of outdoorsy people in our area, so this could be a great addition to our business if it's possible.


----------



## Brandz13 (May 14, 2013)

Hello neighbor.. I am currently in Idaho Falls..although the Carharts are popular around here.. you would need athletic vinyl.. (very thick) Since I do not and probably would not use nor recommend vinyl on a high end product, I would look into embroidery... especially if it's only one article. I screen print all mine with the proper mesh size and a Jacket Hold down. Sorry I could not help you with temps times and set-up. I thought I would keep you from ruining a nice product.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Thanks for the advice.... I agree embroidery would probably be best, but not an option for me to produce. I will look into the thicker vinyl as you mentioned. I may try and scrounge up an old used item to practice on so that I don't ruin a nice coat :0


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

We did twenty plus of the heavy Carhart jackets for the local 4H. We applied pocket size logos on front and large 4H logo on back. Used two color, gray and green.
Used Resolve plus thermal transfer material(vinyl) from sign warehouse.
305 degrees for 15 seconds, cold peel then 10 seconds with Teflon sheet. Heavy press with Teflon pillow in middle to help w pockets and zippers.
Been through a lot of use and have not had any issues other than they ordered more.


----------

